# ONKYO 9050 OR ONKYO 9020 AND EQ? Adjusting Volumes Questions.



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Forum Members.
This is what I would like to do. Build a nice sounding 2+1 CH home stereo system for music listening. I already have L and R and a nice sub. 
I am going to replace my Pioneer SX-303R with a ONKYO 9050 integrated amp or ONKYO 9020 integrated amp. I like the 9050 because it has a sub RCA out, digital input to DAC. Or is there a better amp option? 

What piece of equipment can I add so I can adjust the HI MID LOW tweet, HI MID and LOW mid, and HI MID and LOW bass volumes. The sub has a volume setting via its plate amp. I would like to adjust the L+R volumes independently of the sub. Can I do this?
I stream my music via internet services. What is the best way to hook up my IPAD to the integrated amp? 
I currently hook from ipad 3.5 to rca. 
I would also like to make the integrated amp wireless and stream music to it. If I use this device 
Nyrius Songo HiFi Wireless Bluetooth aptX Music Receiver for Streaming Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops to Stereo Systems would I get the same music quality or would hooking it up via RCA be better quality? 

Thank you for your time and suggestions.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The only part I can really address is the wireless. I use an Apple airport express. It uses the same 3.5 to RCA stereo pair. I use my iPhone to AirPlay to airport. In fact I'm typing this while Spotify is streaming into my stereo. The only cables are, one power cord, and one 3.5/stereo to my avr. Love it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rentonhighlands said:


> I am going to replace my Pioneer SX-303R with a ONKYO 9050 integrated amp or ONKYO 9020 integrated amp. I like the 9050 because it has a sub RCA out, digital input to DAC. Or is there a better amp option?


Don’t know if they’re better or not, but Yamaha, Rotel and NAD make some integrated amplifiers. I’m sure there are others out there as well.




> What piece of equipment can I add so I can adjust the HI MID LOW tweet, HI MID and LOW mid, and HI MID and LOW bass volumes.


If you’re asking about an outboard equalizer of some kind, there are no provisions on the Onkyo for connecting one.




> The sub has a volume setting via its plate amp. I would like to adjust the L+R volumes independently of the sub. Can I do this?


If you’re asking if the Onkyo itself can adjust the level of the sub separately from the main speakers, looking at the manual it does not appear that it can.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

